
Advanced Fraud Protection - mdagostino
https://www.braintreepayments.com/fraud-protection
======
svmegatron
I've been working on an app that addresses this problem - it's not ready for
prime time yet but I'd love any feedback or suggestions.

The so-alpha-I-don't-have-a-domain-name version is here:
[http://merchantprotector.herokuapp.com/](http://merchantprotector.herokuapp.com/)

~~~
w0rd-driven
I really like the polish of the site. The animations are a nice subtle touch
and everything is pretty distinct enough to not be overwhelming at all on the
report view.

~~~
svmegatron
Thank you very much! I bought the theme for seven dollars on themeforest -
highly recommended for anyone that isn't great at / doesn't love designing!

------
kolinoa
For a while I was in charge of fraud screening for a high risk company selling
software - about half the incoming orders were fraud, and their transaction
scoring system was quite advanced, to the point we could see the name and even
pictures of the customer.

~~~
AsymetricCom
This must be great for those companies who 1. Have time to hand screen every
customer 2. Don't care about their few customers enough to "white glove" them.

------
will_critchlow
Having just been attacked by a bunch of credit card fraudsters and having to
try to unwind the fraudulent transactions, I'm a big fan of moves like this.
Thanks Braintree!

------
AsymetricCom
1\. Integrate data.js customer data profiling

2\. ???

3\. Fraud protection!

